# Rosalie's back



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Glad to be with you again  We had a fun and interesting vacation, thank-you. We passed by 1 cat sanctuary in MO but didn't get to see it.
I told in http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=10766 about
Hissy Tippi the cat that doesn't meow; the lady is a relative of my husband.
Has anybody known of another cat like that? I know barn cats that don't meow and most of the ferals we care for don't either but never seen one that became a housecat and didn't learn..
I picked up Madam this morning, right now she's asleep on my lap..
Sad news are that two of the ferals have been missing for too long now, likely they crossed the Rainbow Bridge  
I won't be able to talk with the feeders until Monday, I might know better by then. Of the ones I saw today, one has an injured or diseased eye. It looks like more like a wound, eye's black/red. I hope to trap that one and others to get them s/n and vetted ASAP.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

I had a cat that never meowed once. I also had an orange tabby who tried, but didn't make much sound ... you could only hear a real faint whine if you put your ear near his mouth. Both cats were otherwise healthy, just quiet.

Hope your babies (ferals) are okay.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

It is great to see you back, Rosalie - I can assure that your present was missed!
How was your trip? Hope all fun and the kitties were ok while you were gone . 
Looking forward to your new posts!


----------

